

Dyson sphere - dionyziz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyson_sphere

======
tdicola
Was also a major plot point in one of my favorite Star Trek TNG episodes,
where Scotty and Geordi have to figure out a way to escape a Dyson sphere:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relics_(Star_Trek:_The_Next_Gen...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relics_\(Star_Trek:_The_Next_Generation\))

One neat small thing in the episode is that a Dyson sphere is such a massive,
almost incomprehensibly large and complex creation that even the people of
Star Trek's 24th century were in awe of whatever civilization created it. See:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECLvFLkvY7Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECLvFLkvY7Y)

~~~
BEEdwards
In the present plot of Star Trek Online there is also a dyson sphere featured,
flying around it is pretty sweet.

[http://sto.gamepedia.com/Solanae_Dyson_Sphere](http://sto.gamepedia.com/Solanae_Dyson_Sphere)

------
fn
Also see RingWorld
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringworld](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringworld)),
a classic Sci-Fi novel about a structure that is an intermediate stage to a
Dyson Sphere (a ring instead of a sphere).

------
CmonDev
Just a step on the ladder:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kardashev_scale](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kardashev_scale)

